# RIP...again



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

My silkie hen, Dawn was killed last night. Whatever it was this time, beheaded her. The only place something could have gotten in was though the bottom of the door but I now have a brick in front of it. I will have to move the last remaining hen to a pen until we can find out where something got it. This whole thing just ticks me off. Rest in peace, Dawn.


----------



## imnukensc (Dec 5, 2020)

Sorry for your loss. I would guess a raccoon is killing your hens. They attack at night and often behead their victims.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm so sorry. Predators can be hard to deal with when it comes to protecting the flock. I hope you find the weakness in your setup so you can try again.

What about your birds?


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

imnukensc said:


> Sorry for your loss. I would guess a raccoon is killing your hens. They attack at night and often behead their victims.


Thank you. I was reading that. I don't think something as big as a raccoon could get in. I'm thinking maybe a weasel. They _might_ be small enough to get in through the wire (I put some smaller wire up this morning). I have also read that they'll sometimes behead their prey. Thank you for replying.


robin416 said:


> I'm so sorry. Predators can be hard to deal with when it comes to protecting the flock. I hope you find the weakness in your setup so you can try again.
> 
> What about your birds?


Thank you. No kidding. As do I. Thank you.

What do you mean?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Aren't your dad's birds next to yours? Or did he move them when they got older?


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

Oh, yes. They are still beside them. They are all fine. Thank God.


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

SilkieGirl said:


> My silkie hen, Dawn was killed last night. Whatever it was this time, beheaded her. The only place something could have gotten in was though the bottom of the door but I now have a brick in front of it. I will have to move the last remaining hen to a pen until we can find out where something got it. This whole thing just ticks me off. Rest in peace, Dawn.


what is happening to your chickens? I'm SO sorry that you're losing so many! Go-LLY!


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

I don't know! I wish I did. Thank you I know, right? Geez.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Oh I'm so sorry to hear especially since your last rooster was killed by something also.
It's always hard losing something, especially something you really liked!
My one chicken's head was ripped off by a hawk. Honestly I have no clue on what got her.... Are there any open spots in your chicken coop where predators can get in?
RIP Dawn!


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

Thank you! It is. No, no open spots. That's what I don't understand. Thank you all for your help.


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

SilkieGirl said:


> I don't know! I wish I did. Thank you I know, right? Geez.


I mean like what in the world..... anyway I am so sorry.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

SilkieGirl said:


> Thank you! It is. No, no open spots. That's what I don't understand. Thank you all for your help.


Wow shocking, no open spots? That seems weird.


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

chickenpersoon said:


> I mean like what in the world..... anyway I am so sorry.


I know! Dang. It wouldn't be surprising if they were killed the same night.


Animals45 said:


> Wow shocking, no open spots? That seems weird.


There's maybe an inch of open space above the door but other than that.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

SilkieGirl said:


> I know! Dang. It wouldn't be surprising if they were killed the same night.
> 
> There's maybe an inch of open space above the door but other than that.


Possibly weasel or rat?


----------



## Hania41806 (May 4, 2021)

You’d be surprised how small of holes raccoons can fit in. I believe it’s 4 inch holes that they can get through.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Hania41806 said:


> You’d be surprised how small of holes raccoons can fit in. I believe it’s 4 inch holes that they can get through.


4 inches, idk, seems like they could get through 4 inches, maybe I'm just being stupid, idk...


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Possibly weasel or rat?


Possibly weasel.


Hania41806 said:


> You’d be surprised how small of holes raccoons can fit in. I believe it’s 4 inch holes that they can get through.


Wow. That's crazy.


Animals45 said:


> 4 inches, idk, seems like they could get through 4 inches, maybe I'm just being stupid, idk...


I don't know, either.


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

SilkieGirl said:


> Possibly weasel.
> 
> Wow. That's crazy.
> 
> I don't know, either.


Sorry for your lost. But the animal that was killing your dad's birds could be going for your birds because silkies are smaller and are easier for them to get.


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

Thank you! My dad's birds are fine.


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

SilkieGirl said:


> Thank you! My dad's birds are fine.


Ok. I was just saying be careful.


----------



## ChickenMom24 (Feb 14, 2021)

I am sorry for your loss. Hopefully you can figure it out. Put a light in the coop after dark and walk all the way around. The light will show if there are any hidden holes.


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

Thank you. Okay, thanks. We put out a deer camera in case something comes.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

H


SilkieGirl said:


> Thank you. Okay, thanks. We put out a deer camera in case something comes.


Hallelujah, hopefully if something comes by you will see! Hope u find out whatever is killing your flock!


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

Thank you! I hope so, too.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Sorry for your loss


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

SilkieGirl said:


> My silkie hen, Dawn was killed last night. Whatever it was this time, beheaded her. The only place something could have gotten in was though the bottom of the door but I now have a brick in front of it. I will have to move the last remaining hen to a pen until we can find out where something got it. This whole thing just ticks me off. Rest in peace, Dawn.


So sorry. Predators are so hard to deal with.


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> Sorry for your loss


Thank you!


danathome said:


> So sorry. Predators are so hard to deal with.


Thank you. Yes, they are. It's so frustrating.


----------

